# On-Road in Portage, IN.



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

NITRO (Northern Indiana Team Racing Org.) will host regular racing on the parking lot of Camelot Bowl on Route 6 in Portage. First official race will likely be on Sunday June 6. ROAR membership required. Any class will be run with 4 or more. Core club members run in 1/10 nitro tc, 1/8 circuit, and 1/8 GT.
More info should be available soon on the website: www.teamnitrorcracing.com.


----------



## NickGT (Dec 22, 2007)

*ONROAD!! Yessss!*

Track is very nice! Very fun layout. Great to have a great onroad track in the region.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

The 3rd leg of the 2010 Midwest Series, is at the Portage track this comming weekend! Weather forcast is good, and the track is Ready!


----------

